# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v.2.09.00: 50+ new Motorola and ZTE smartphones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v.2.09.00 and 
Sigma Firmware v.2.09 are out!*   *Are you ready for the BIG BANG?! * 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Welcome Sigma Pack 2
The successful implementation of breakthrough ideas in innovative solution. 
It will transform the future of GSM world. 
Just check what's inside this new Pack!   *Direct unlock and Read unlock codes* support for smartphones based on  *Qualcomm Hexagon* processors:  *ZTE:* *♦ Blade Apex
♦ Blade G LTE 
♦ Grand Era LTE 
♦ Grand S Flex
♦ Grand X LTE
♦ Mustang 
♦ Megafon 4G Turbo
♦ Orange Novi
♦ Overture LTE
♦ Radiant
♦ Rapido LTE 
♦ Sonata 4G 
♦ SFR StarXtrem
♦ Telstra Frontier 4G
♦ Telstra Dave
♦ Telstra Easy Touch 4G
♦ TMN Smart A60
♦ Unico LTE
♦ T81 
♦ T82 
♦ T83 
♦ U9810
♦ V9800
♦ Z740
♦ Z740G
♦ Z932L
♦ Z995C
♦ Z995 
♦ Z998*  *Motorola:* *♦ Atrix 3 HD
♦ Atrix HD LTE
♦ DROID ULTRA 
♦ DROID ULTRA MAXX 
♦ DROID MINI 
♦ DROID RAZR M 4G LTE
♦ Moto X
♦ RAZR HD 
♦ RAZR M
♦ RAZR MAXX HD
♦ Photon Q 4G LTE
♦ MB886
♦ XT897
♦ XT902
♦ XT905
♦ XT907
♦ XT925
♦ XT926
♦ XT1030
♦ XT1052
♦ XT1053
♦ XT1055
♦ XT1056
♦ XT1058
♦ XT1060
♦ XT1080
♦ XT1080M*   *Basic hints:* 
♦ Your phone has *to be rooted* in order to be unlocked. 
Read the full manual الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
♦ It’s *potentially possible* to service phones of other brands 
that are  powered by Qualcomm Hexagon processors. 
We welcome you to test new devices and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Conditions of use:* 
♦ This solution is available as a virtual product - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
♦ The most common questions about Packs are collected الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## moussaab

شكرا جزيلا

----------

